# Bad Dump cart ALLFIT HD



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I purchased an Ohio steel Industries ALLFIT HD dump cart. it is lite duty at a low price. But seemed to Fit my needs. After spending an hour or so assembling the thing I was ready to install the tailgate. It would not fit.  After looking at it I found that the tailgate was manufactured wrong. The bottom lip is formed at an angle. I sent OSI an e-mail and included a pic of the bad part. I will let the forum know how they respond.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Well two e-mails yesterday including one with a pic of the bad part. Needless to say I am not too impressed with Ohio Steel industries customer service so far. I am going to call them tomorrow. Has anyone here had to deal with this company?


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I have one of their rollers. It's not bad for the bucks, but it is not very robust. I have to be careful backing it up. The tongue wants to bend. I will likely beef it up next time I fire up the welder.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I hate it when you buy something get it home (delivered) and there's something wrong or missing, it always makes me shy of buying from that seller/manufacturer again.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

The roller was complete and required no modifications to assemble and if it only ever needed to go forward, it would be ample.
It weighs just under 1,000 pounds full of water and if you hit a lump off center while backing, it wants to twist.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Up date: It took two e-mails a phone call and another phone call a week later, But Ohio Steel industries came through and the new tailgate was on my door step when I got home. Not the best customer service. Not the worst either


----------

